# Forgotten Realms Encounter Generator



## Wonko the Sane (Mar 17, 2005)

This spreadsheet incorporates the encounter tables from "Encounters in Faerun", the booklet that shipped with "Monsters of Faerun".  Encounters can be generated based upon either Dungeon Level or Wilderness Type/Region.

Requires the Excel Analysis Toolpak in order to function (1.5 MB .xls).

http://www.enworld.org/downloads/fileinfo.php?id=313


----------



## Delak (Mar 25, 2005)

I am really liking this excel sheet and feel it can help me with my Game Prep and durning the game. I was wondering if I can get the password in order to add new creates or create new encounter tables.


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Mar 25, 2005)

Hmmm...it does look as though I locked it with a password.

Strange, that.

Too many late nights, not enough coffee, I guess.

At any rate, the password to unlock it is 'wonkothesane'.


----------

